# Thanx, Jamie...



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

for the simple and elegant stars-and-stripes overlay on _VWVortex_. Getting home late from work, and after watching the "60 Minutes" coverage of President Bush's experience on Sept 11th, and then logging on and seeing this, is all v. emotional for me. 
I respect, admire, and increasingly, _love_ our President.
...and, I am _*so glad*_ to be an _American_.


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (vwlarry)*

Twas Verruckt that is MVP on that. Most Verruckt'd Photochoper.








I highly agree that the logo is one of the best, if not the best, of the 9/11 logo's I've seen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (Passater)*

Definitely thank you Jamie for putting up the patriotic logo, and for giving us this remembrance forum to share and chat with each other.









There are a couple of others I helped with as well, and those websites deserve a little recongnition as well for making such a great effort today.
http://www.chicagovw.org








http://www.vwenthusiast.com











[Modified by Verruckt, 9:24 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (Verruckt)*

Credit where it's due. Nice work, buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l5gcw0b (Mar 3, 2000)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (vwlarry)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (Verruckt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There are a couple of others I helped with as well, and those websites deserve a little recongnition as well for making such a great effort today.
http://www.chicagovw.org








[HR][/HR]​Hey Verruckt, I appreciate you doing up the logo for our club. Thanks very much!


[Modified by Verruckt, 9:24 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: Thanx, Jamie... (Weakness)*


----------

